# Sad Anniversary



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

One year ago Nov 7th, I said goodbye to my last cat, Gus.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

If I was in charge, pets & people would have the same lifespan.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow @debodun Gus was 19 years old


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Wow @debodun Gus was 19 years old


Yes he was. His brother, Adam lived to be 16.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 9, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Deb.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 9, 2020)

Hugs to you, Deb. 

That's why dear husband and I struggle with getting a pet, because it would quite literally kill us both when it dies.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 9, 2020)

I remember the dates of all my pets also. It doesn't get any easier. There is always an empty spot for each one of them. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

People I know have been urging me to get another cat. The problem is if I get a young cat, it will probably outlive me (my pets tend to live long lives) and be an extra problem for my executor (who BTW hates cats). Some local shelters have a "senior to senior" program where seniors can adopt older animals for free. A senior cat starts to have health problems and will need expensive care and will kick off anyway just when I get attached to it. The neighbor across the street says she is going to take me to a shelter as soon as the COVID thing is over. To me that's like taking an alcoholic who's trying to quit to a liquor store.


----------



## Remy (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I know that loss. Senior I think is 7-8+ and not all older cats have expensive health issues. I think getting an older kitty is a great idea. You could have it in your wishes that your cat be put to sleep if anything happens to you. Some may think that is horrible but I don't. It's OK to be a kitty-aholic.


----------



## Mat (Nov 19, 2020)

A very good friend once told me "They give you far more than they receive".  I'm not too sure about that,  I treated all my dogs like children and they never ever slept out in the cold or in the heat.  On Mother's day this year my last dog turned very ill in a matter of hours so I got her to the only vet near me but she was probably not going to make it.  I had to wait out in the parking lot so the vet had to come out and tell me what their thoughts were, internal bleeding for my dog.  I have no idea what might have brought it on but she was 13 years old and born totally deaf.  

I loved that dog like my own child and she was probably my last due to my age and health. Things happened so fast I never even thought about not being able to give her a big hug before she was put to sleep, until I got home and it really bothered me for days. I don't want to leave one behind to be abused and suddenly thrown out into the cold. I guess it is selfish and I struggle a bit trying to decide if it is or not.  Maybe a short time of a peaceful nice life is better than one with no life, a very hard question to answer.


----------

